# ViperFang WaterBlock



## Urlyin (Jun 29, 2005)

*ViperFang CrossFire WaterBlock*

Thought I'd share some pics of the new ViperFang CrossFire WaterBlock from Viper John .... installed it last night with the TT Big Water kit ... first pic is the WB installed on the card .. the second pic is the Turbo block and fan I took off with the ViperFang Crossfires GPU side before I took off the protective film. The last poorly shot pic is the mirror finish of the block, if you look at the top in the middle you can see the reflection of the card ...


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 29, 2005)

n1 how much?
and what for results in ocing?


----------



## //mAr (Jun 29, 2005)

lookin' nice


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 29, 2005)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> n1 how much?
> and what for results in ocing?



GR3if... the block cost 69 US dollars and I haven't really benched it yet. I ran it at 625/625 (1.68v)1600X1200 /4aa playing GuildWars for an hour or so and the temp was at 47c. I have the 3.2e oc'ed to 4.0 (250mhzFSB) so I'm getting some decent results from a small radiator and low pump.... you can view his web page here 


Thanks //mAr     ... the ViperFang Crossfire is made for the upcoming Dual Crossfire cards ... he also makes a ViperFang for a single card setup. He was nice enough to change out the barbs to fit the 1/4 TT tubing for me ... I can change them later ....


----------



## //mAr (Jun 29, 2005)

there are no crossfire boards  
but should be nice... 
there are also some flat cooler for x8X0 from innovatek (www.innovatek.de) they should fit on crossefire boards also ...  

625/625 is very nice... i cant wait to play gw with you ... hope i can repair my rig on friday


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 29, 2005)

Very nice. How is the water cooling setup keeping up with it? Same CPU temps?


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 29, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

> there are no crossfire boards
> but should be nice...
> there are also some flat cooler for x8X0 from innovatek (www.innovatek.de) they should fit on crossefire boards also ...
> 
> 625/625 is very nice... i cant wait to play gw with you ... hope i can repair my rig on friday




Actually it's a Swiftech 6000 CPU block ...   modded for the X8"0 series, I have the tall epoxyless ram sinks that made it hard to find a WB for it. At some point I'll go Crossfire so, I'm one up on the GPUs ... lol  .... Yea get that thing fixed ... it looks to good to be idle    I'm looking forward to it too my character is a level 13 W/E  ... 


Wazz ... I was surprize to see the temps for the CPU remaining the same and one degree less at idle than before ...    I must confess that I'm using the SOYO HW monitor ... it bites... I'll have to send a PM to W1zz to see if he can help because I use Systool and the generic IT8712F ones don't work correctly for my board ....


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 30, 2005)

n1 
i just get a ac ati sl 4 rev 2 now i get 625 on core instead off 600 and it runs with 68 percent max


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 1, 2005)

Pics of the system itself ... I'll have to remember to turn off the dang flash ...


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 1, 2005)

CLose up of the Vdroop Mod for a SOYO 875P Dragon2 Black Label ...


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 1, 2005)

Remaining pics ...


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice Urlyin! Looks sweet 

-Dan


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 1, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Very nice Urlyin! Looks sweet
> 
> -Dan



Thanks Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 1, 2005)

How did you mount your radiator exactly? Did you have to cut the fans grills off?

-Dan


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 1, 2005)

n1 i like the norhtbridge cooler XD


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 1, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Awesome



Thanks Wazz.... means alot coming from you ...   

DJ ...  I had to use some washers to mount the screws to make it lay flush ... no cutting though

gR3iF... Swiftech   one nice chuck of copper ... LOL ... it would do better if the SOYO engineers would have made the board with four hoops instead of two ...


----------



## intel igent (Jul 2, 2005)

me like  is that a swifty heatsink on the n/b? if so how does it cool?


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 2, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> me like  is that a swifty heatsink on the n/b? if so how does it cool?




Considering the board only has two hooks for hold downs ... it does pretty good. I could add the other two from another board but I don't feel like pulling the board out again ...


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 2, 2005)

it was just confusing 
everything under cooler anywhere fans it looks fantastic and then this nb cooler 


very very nice how much werth`?


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 3, 2005)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> it was just confusing
> everything under cooler anywhere fans it looks fantastic and then this nb cooler
> 
> 
> very very nice how much werth`?



List of what I payed for items
Parts list​
Soyo 875P Dragon2 Black Label 65.00
TT TWV 500w PSU 129.00
Aspire X Navigator Case 150.00
TT Big Water 139.99
Seagate Barricuda 80gb SATA x4 70.00
Intel 3.2e Prescott 219.00
X800XT PE Sapphire 490.00
ViperFang Crossfire Kit 104.00
Swiftech MCX-159-R 39.99
Misc lights & cables 100.00
OCZ PC4000 rev2 2@512  240.00

1956.98  .... most items will be used in the next upgrade


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 3, 2005)

n1  
but with that much money np 

a very very nice rig


----------



## intel igent (Jul 3, 2005)

that usd?


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 4, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> that usd?


Yea ... US dollars ...


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 5, 2005)

I love how you mounted your radiator, I don't know why but that's just plain sexy. Always loved that north bridge cooler too. I'd like to get one like that but my graphics card overlaps my north bridge. By the way are there a couple different versions of that case? I've seen some pics of ones with a single 92mm fan and some with dual 80mm fans.


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 5, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I love how you mounted your radiator, I don't know why but that's just plain sexy. Always loved that north bridge cooler too. I'd like to get one like that but my graphics card overlaps my north bridge. By the way are there a couple different versions of that case? I've seen some pics of ones with a single 92mm fan and some with dual 80mm fans.



WTF8269 ... I believe they have just the Navigator case and this is a size up called the X Navigator. You can't see it in any of pics but it has a blow hole on the top as well... I thought the Rad would cool better on the outside and it mounted farily easily. I left the 2 80mm fans on the inside because I didn't think it would hurt the 120mm on the outside...


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 5, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> WTF8269 ... I believe they have just the Navigator case and this is a size up called the X Navigator. You can't see it in any of pics but it has a blow hole on the top as well... I thought the Rad would cool better on the outside and it mounted farily easily. I left the 2 80mm fans on the inside because I didn't think it would hurt the 120mm on the outside...



I was wondering that, is the 80's blowing agaist the 120? You should get some more pics of it... 

-Dan


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 5, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> I was wondering that, is the 80's blowing agaist the 120? You should get some more pics of it...
> 
> -Dan


Dan ... all three fans are blowing out ...    .. yea without the flash on it looks a lot better. I'd like to get the TT AquaBay M1 link or the Tank m3... but I don't think the pump would be strong enough for both ... it's a low end water kit anyways ...


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 5, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Dan ... all three fans are blowing out ...    .. yea without the flash on it looks a lot better. I'd like to get the TT AquaBay M1 link or the Tank m3... but I don't think the pump would be strong enough for both ... it's a low end water kit anyways ...



Yeah that AquaBay looks cool. Maybe you could get just that and get a nice Swiftech pump for it. They move a fair amout of water.

-Dan


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 5, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Yeah that AquaBay looks cool. Maybe you could get just that and get a nice Swiftech pump for it. They move a fair amout of water.
> 
> -Dan



Indeed ... but it was a Fathers Day gift so .... I'll have to make sure they know I just love it


----------



## intel igent (Jul 5, 2005)

within regards to the case -- antec/chieftec/chenming/aspire all make cases with that same basic design so maybe you had seen one of those. there is nothing basic about the cases though they are all top notch (i have an antec)


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 5, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> within regards to the case -- antec/chieftec/chenming/aspire all make cases with that same basic design so maybe you had seen one of those. there is nothing basic about the cases though they are all top notch (i have an antec)



That's true Intel ... there are all based on the chenming I believe with different front panels but the basic design is the same ....


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 5, 2005)

Ya I have a Chieftech case and its the exact same as the chenming and X-Navigator case's chassis but a different front.

-Dan


----------



## intel igent (Jul 6, 2005)

sorry to threadcrap but -- im tellin' you guys for the price these cases cant be beat. i mean the side panel with the massive window is NOT flimsy at all and i even cut big chunks out of my top panel, front and rear panel and its still SOLID (the top i modded with a custom window/fan, rear i modded to have a 120mm exhaust fan   and the front was modded to accomodate my water cooling)


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 6, 2005)

They are a really sweet case in looks and price, mine cost me $120 cnd with a psu. I think thats cheap for such a sweet case. I love it, I like their size and the window. The only thing I wish it had is a removable mother board tray.

-Dan


----------



## intel igent (Jul 6, 2005)

*sorry for threadcrapping* 

djbbenn -- "we cant alwats get what we want"  

imo the removable mobo traywould be nice but is not neccessary as there is plenty of room to work in there and there are no sharp edges to worry about.


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 6, 2005)

Ya...it would be nice, but thats the thing with these cases, they are so big. And you right about not having any sharp edges...I havn't cut myself on this case yet. It seems every other case I had I cut myself  

-Dan


----------



## intel igent (Jul 6, 2005)




----------

